# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Роутер DIR-320 проблема с входом после прошивки

## solitary1386

доброго времени суток. 
принесли роутер dir320 вроде почти новый или даже новый. 
со слов человека: "пытался настроить, не работает, скачал прошивку с официального сайта, прошил, после перепрошивки не могу зайти на роутер"

смотрел этот роутер, и правда зайти через вебинтерфес не получается - говорит что пароль или имя не верно (пробовал вариации что могут быть стандартными)...
что интересно: на входе через вебинтерфес версию прошивки пишет 1.00, а со слов человека прошивал он 1,21
ресет кнопка не помогает

помогите пожалуйста решить сию проблему

----------


## Cheechako

> dir320


По умолчанию "User name" = admin,  пароль отсутствует.
Из известных проблем со сбросом - "reset" нужно держать нажатым долго, секунд 30 & больше :)

----------


## solitary1386

> По умолчанию "User name" = admin,  пароль отсутствует.
> Из известных проблем со сбросом - "reset" нужно держать нажатым долго, секунд 30 & больше :)


как выяснилось admin -присутствует
удержание в 30 секунд не помогло.

возможно кому-то поможет такой вариант:
http://forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=70046

для себя же решение нашел другое, но за основу брал вышеуказанную ссылку...

----------

